# Observation: Tell Tale Signs Of a Non-Tipping Passenger



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been a reader on this forum for quite some time and finally decided to join in. I am a full-time fUberX driver _(4.5 years with 8k+ 5Star trips under my belt)_

I wanted to share some "_tell tale signs_" of a *Non-Tipping* Cow Passenger.

_"Not to be judgmental but the pax act is the fact"_

95% of Rich people usually don't tip unless they are going on a Vacation or to Casino.
97% of Non-Tippers will try to engage you in long conversations and ask you way too many questions.
99% Corporate/Business pax don't tip.
95% of the females traveling solo or in a group, when they entered my vehicle and announced "_oh your car smells so good_", never tipped!
On average I have received more tips "to and from" middle class/poor neighborhoods.
100% of pax who stayed quiet the whole trip and and finally opened their mouth _5 Stars for you_ or _I'll tip you in app_ I am still trying to learn about that breed of pax.
I would love to hear your observations of a Non-tipping passenger.

P.S.

I have a Tip Sign + Tip Box in my vehicle.
I no longer keep water bottles or gum/candy in the back seat.
I provide aux cable and charger upon request and I don't allow passengers to eat in my vehicle period.
I've noticed more tips when I'm minding my own business.
Passengers who are looking for advice or want to vent out about something in their life are more likely to tip.
Finally, the more you try to please the pax the higher their expectations get kinda like your gf. _Always be in control, don't let them put you down, be pushy and make it known that they are not in a Taxi Cab. They are in your personal vehicle/property and Uber/Lyft doesn't own us._


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Pax mentioning they are an Uber driver themselves means no tip usually.
It also means I'll be rating someone 1 star that day as well.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dead giveaway for me is that they sit in my car lol


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Pax mentioning they are an Uber driver themselves means no tip usually.
> It also means I'll be rating someone 1 star that day as well.


You're 101% right!


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Drove a Lyft driver home on Sunday night on Lyft. $10 tip $30 fare


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

94% of people who use uber do not tip


----------



## Redith (Jun 28, 2018)

Here’s a few things I have noticed, and I’ve broken them by %.

Signs of a tip
- If my pax shows signs they are super shy, tired, anxious or don’t want to talk, and I respect their privacy. (+50%)
- If a group of pax enter a car and we (everyone) have a good convo. (+60%)
- If I have a good deep 1 on 1 convo beyond the weather (+50%)
- travel is for leisure, drinking, vacation, etc (+10%)
- first time travelers, helping them with the ap and questions on how things work, billing, etc (+75%)
- being able to relate to your passenger (+10%)
- Passenger vents/unloads their issue on you - aka you provide free therapy session on your ride (+25%)

Signs of no Tip
- Anyone who says “I will tip you in the app” after there is friction (ie - they tried to bring an open container into the car, break the law, or are excessively rude. PAX use this technique to try to avoid low ratings.(-95%)
- Daily work commuters (-85%) 
- A super talkative pax who suddenly goes silent (-100% and probably a 1 Star) 
- PAX are talking amongst themselves, ignoring you (-80%)
- Talk about you in third person, as if your not there. ex. “oh wow he does both Uber and Lyft) (-100%)
- Anyone using a promo code (-100%)


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

My experience is somewhat different overall, but here is what I've noticed. And I have changed my driving area to better neighborhoods and suburbs. No more lying skankasaurs making false accusations, fewer pax smelling like weed so bad it can be detected from f*cking space. And fewer passengers whose breath is so bad I cannot help but wonder if they ate a plateful of diarrhea before hopping into my car. Those anuses never tip.

1. People who have lower-wage jobs (as evidenced by their uniforms and pick-up/drop-off location) and use rideshare daily, combined with the public trans system will almost NEVER tip. I expect this and understand it. They also tend to be super nice and grateful for the free water and snacks. Hey, we can't all make 100K a year, right? Salt of the earth, these people.

2. Business class travelers always tip.

3. A bunch of tipsy women on their way to get more drunk at a restaurant always tip, especially when I play music they aren't "supposed" to be listening to in a different environment. Tupac and such. And lemme tell you, that song from Ru Paul, "Step It Up" always gets me tipped well.

4. The wealthier always tip.

6. The ones who claim to drive or say they used to drive have always tipped.

7. The ones who are trashed and say they will tip NEVER do.

But still, I'm usually surprised each day.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I actually disagree with almost every single one of your observations. Literally I have 180 degree opposite experiences.

We must drive in very different markets.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I actually disagree with almost every single one of your observations. Literally I have 180 degree opposite experiences.
> 
> We must drive in very different markets.


It's also possible that two drivers in the same market can have different experiences just because passengers react to all of us differently.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I forgot to add that in my area, just getting out of the city and into the suburbs made a HUGE difference. I've never been to L.A. but I am curious how certain sections are compared to others.

And anyone whose income is mostly from tips (servers and bussers) almost always tip.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's always the people 'we least expect' to tip, that do.
We ALL prejudge.
Since I assume NO ONE will tip, I am not disappointed or let down at all.
It's just that I get tips from certain folks (generally younger folks) and I am in awe.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

If they say, “I’m DEFINITELY going to give you 5 stars!”

Also, anyone who anxiously refuses any help with luggage. (They’re thinking if they refuse, they don’t have to tip.)

Excessive flirting or compliments. 

Any pax who insists on your smoking weed, drinking, partying, or hanging out with them. (In lieu of a tip.)

Any pax who says anything about tipping in the future or that they’re “big tippers.”

9/10 Uber pax.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyone who makes you wait or has you make a stop then says don't worry I'm a big tipper always stiffs you on the tip. They know the system and they are just trying to protect their rating while actually lying right to your face. If they don't tip in cash I one star them.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Hard working people with minimum wages usually tip more than the rich.
I drive in LA and OC CA, many times I had really RICH passengers, almost all of them didn't tip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Hard working people with minimum wages usually tip more than the rich.
> I drive in LA and OC CA, many times I had really RICH passengers, almost all of them didn't tip.


I don't find that the case at all with taxi customers,

Very rarely does someone i take to a nice hotel stiff me on the tip.

I think it's still part of Travis's _no need to tip_ campaign.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't find that the case at all with taxi customers,
> 
> Very rarely does someone i take to a nice hotel stiff me on the tip.
> 
> I think it's still part of Travis's _no need to tip_ campaign.


I take tourists to Disneyland area a lot.
Some families spend thousands, airfare, fancy hotel, Disneyland 3 day tickets, .......etc.
And they don't tip.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

CHUMP CHANGE said:


> You're 101% right!


101 percent wrong in my case. Everyone that has mentioned has cash tipped.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> It's just that I get tips from certain folks (generally younger folks) and I am in awe.


Same here. 
I've gotten several $1 tips from high school teenagers (yea yea, whole different thread). 
While it's just a dollar, to me this is more impressive than getting $5 from a working adult.

A few weeks ago a got a request for a round trip to a liquor store and back home. 
Young couple. 
I said I couldn't do it. I needed to get back to my bars.

Guys starts "c'mon bro. I'll take care of you. We'll be quick. I'll take care of you.".

I said what the hell. I do the round trip to the liquor store.

Several times during trip kept saying "I'm gonna take care of you". Started to get annoying.

No cash tip. 
I two star them for the round trip and lying to me. 
Next morning I have a nice $10 tip and a new badge.



















Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I think it's still part of Travis's _no need to tip_ campaign.


Ya think?

I thought we had established that.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

90% non tippers act as a normal and friendly pax’s during pickup.
Ride: Their faces looks emotionless or dumb during the ride.
Drop off: They look somewhat disoriented, confused and avoid eye contact .

99% non tippers corporate management team folks.., always on the phone or business meeting s and never shut up during entire ride.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> I take tourists to Disneyland area a lot.
> Some families spend thousands, airfare, fancy hotel, Disneyland 3 day tickets, .......etc.
> And they don't tip.


On uberX or in a taxi?

In the same city, nicer car, same driver. MORE EXPENSIVE RIDES! And I get better tips in a taxi, by a massive wide margin, not remotely close here... by a massive margin.

I hear the same thing from local Uber/lyft drivers in orlando. They never get tipped.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On uberX or in a taxi?
> 
> In the same city, nicer car, same driver. MORE EXPENSIVE RIDES! And I get better tips in a taxi, by a massive wide margin, not remotely close here... by a massive margin.
> 
> I hear the same thing from local Uber/lyft drivers in orlando. They never get tipped.


UberX.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

"Thank you for picking me up"...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I assumed express pool was a certain no tip. I got a $5 tip this morning on a 2.0x trip. Shocking but I did chat her up.


----------



## Puzzlepiece (Jul 16, 2018)

Uber meals is a joke 3-4 dollar fare and no tips. I did 12 McDonald runs all to bad neighborhoods if you know what I mean and not one cent in tip. Also if you go to pick up meal and their are two meals only get charged for one pick up and one delivery. Uber better start paying or no drivers will do meals.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow....WAY too much thought into this. I've said this once and I'll say it again: I give you a safe ride in a comfortable clean above average car. If you want to tip me when I drop you off. Thanks, I appreciate the thought no matter how small it is. If not. That's fine too because I wasn't expecting it. I just get a chuckle and shake my head when I go over my earnings. Been doing this too long.


----------

